# 1 Dunkelmondkarte der Zerstörung herstellen aber 2 erhalten



## James578 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich habe gehört das man 1 Dunkelmondkarte der Zerstörung herstellen aber 2 erhalten kann wie geht das wenn es möglich ist bin mir aber zu 95% sicher das es geht will nur wissen wie.


----------



## Nitilga (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn überhaupt ein Procc-Effekt.
Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen da Inschriftler normal keine Proccs bekommen.
Also kann es nur ein Bug sein. Nutzt du diesen Bug für deinen Nutzen aus -> Bann.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2011)

> EIN gerücht


----------



## James578 (21. Januar 2011)

NENE ist kein herücht und wer sowas sagt der weiß wie das geht weil alle die das wissen wie das geht sagen es nicht weiter habe schon gesehen das es geht weiß aber nicht wie!


----------



## Destructix (21. Januar 2011)

James578 schrieb:


> NENE ist kein herücht und wer sowas sagt der weiß wie das geht weil alle die das wissen wie das geht sagen es nicht weiter habe schon gesehen das es geht weiß aber nicht wie!



Ähm... ja... also *puh* nochmal in langsam?!


----------



## Zèphyr@Zuluhed (21. Januar 2011)

du musst absolut perfektes deutsch sprechen und schreiben, dann kriegst du automatisch 2 karten ^^


----------



## <<NôGô>> (21. Januar 2011)

Dann hat er gefailed und wird nie 2 bekommen.


----------



## James578 (21. Januar 2011)

Also durch mehrere Beweiße weiß ich das es geht.
Es ist Möglich 1 Dunkelmondkarte der Zersörung zu erstellen aber 2 zu erhalten.
Nur die Frage ist WIE geht es?


----------



## martiko28 (21. Januar 2011)

James578 schrieb:


> Also durch mehrere Beweiße weiß ich das es geht.
> Es ist Möglich 1 Dunkelmondkarte der Zersörung zu erstellen aber 2 zu erhalten.
> Nur die Frage ist WIE geht es?



Du hast Beweise, aber weisst nicht, wie es geht? Klingt nicht sehr logisch, wenn Du "Beweise" hättest, müsstest Du ja jemand kennen, der es schon gemacht hat und könntest den fragen wie er es gemacht hat. 

Am Deutsch könntest Du auch ein bisschen arbeiten, wenn Deine "Beweise" genauso "gut" sind, dann ist und bleibt es doch ein Gerücht ;-)


----------



## James578 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich kenne ja jemanden der weiß wie es geht der sagt mir aber nicht wie habe ja selber gesehn er hat 1 erstellt aber 2 erhalten,


----------



## Dexis (23. Januar 2011)

James578 schrieb:


> Also durch mehrere Beweiße weiß ich das es geht.


Zeig sie uns, diese Beweise, und wir reden weiter


----------



## bluewhiteangel (23. Januar 2011)

Screen or didn't happen. Wenn du weiter wie so ein kleines Kind nörgelst, dass wir dir den Supertrick doch verraten sollen, aber deine "Beweise" nicht rausrückst, müssen wir schlicht und ergreifend denken, dass du uns nur an der Nase herumführne magst.


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, er wurde einfach von seinen "Freunden" verarscht und die kommen jetzt vor Lachen nicht mehr in den Schlaf.


----------



## sensêij1988 (23. Januar 2011)

Troll?


----------



## Laeneus (23. Januar 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Troll?



Definitiv.


----------



## Annovella (23. Januar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich denke, er wurde einfach von seinen "Freunden" verarscht und die kommen jetzt vor Lachen nicht mehr in den Schlaf.


Sign

Als ich 8 war, da haben mich meine Freunde auch abundzu so verarscht! Die hatten immer so coole Tricks auf Lager, wollten mir aber nie zeigen wie es geht!!! *g*


----------

